# Whats the best clay bar?



## Bishop (Jan 2, 2010)

What would you say was the best clay bar?


----------



## uruk hai (Apr 5, 2009)

Its all personal choice really but I would say the most cost effective and very effective clays are the two sold by Bilt-Hamber, they only need water as lube and they are very good products.


----------



## Scrim-1- (Oct 8, 2008)

I personally like the sonus green clay.


----------



## justina3 (Jan 11, 2008)

plus one for the bilt hammer from me


----------



## -tom- (Jan 27, 2009)

alex @ elite car care bars r very good both blue and yellow.


----------



## cleancar (Sep 21, 2006)

sonus green for me , dont like the big bilt bar


----------



## 888-Dave (Jul 30, 2010)

Have a look at the CYC yellow fine polyclay bars, 3 bars 240g for £12.95 so easy to use with great results :thumb:


----------



## Bishop (Jan 2, 2010)

With the sonus green can I use some of the zymol lehm lube I have or not?


----------



## Black Widow (Apr 6, 2009)

Bilt Hamber :thumb:


----------



## trhland (Sep 22, 2007)

clay magic blue bar or sonus for light claying . both are great..


----------



## Bishop (Jan 2, 2010)

So what lube do you use, can I use the zymol lube I have?


----------



## trhland (Sep 22, 2007)

Bishop said:


> So what lube do you use, can I use the zymol lube I have?


any quick detailer is fine .


----------



## RaceGlazer (Jan 10, 2007)

See: http://www.autoexpress.co.uk/products/products/254602/clay_bars_tested.html


----------



## justina3 (Jan 11, 2008)

I was so impressed with autobrites cheery glaze I just ordered some of there clay as my bilt hammer has just been eaten by my dog !! dont ask


----------



## pete5570 (Jun 11, 2010)

CYC yellow clay as stated above. Good value and like the BH stuff,you only need water as a lube.


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

either sonus green or SP orange clay with a ONR/water mix or shampoo/water mix for lube does the job for me


----------



## buldy (Feb 17, 2010)

sonus green+dodo juice born to be slippy


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

bilt hamber i tried auto glym but kept droping it. But the Bilt hamber was great has a great tackyness to help stop droping it, love it.


----------



## Scrim-1- (Oct 8, 2008)

i just use shampoo and water mix for lube much cheaper and does he job spot on


----------



## sav1000 (Sep 4, 2010)

bilt hamber gets great reviews on a lot of forum's, mine should be arriving today, looking forward to using it. The fact you can just use water with it is great, you don't have to worry about keeping lube stocked up


----------



## chapperz (Apr 9, 2010)

Another vote for Bilt Hamber :thumb:


----------



## lowejackson (Feb 23, 2006)

Value for money must be Bilt Hamber but my favourite is 3M


----------



## tosh (Dec 30, 2005)

The best is Optimum Opti-Clay (or any Riccardo Elasti-Clay)

All the american/automagic stuff is rubbish compared to this.

Get it from Gareth @ DetailedObsession or I think David @CarWashnWax has an unbranded version.

Haven't tried BH, but that reportedly breaks up, so sounds similar to Automagic in construction.


----------



## Trowb (Jul 27, 2010)

Bilt Hamber for me.
But please throw it away if you drop it on the floor even if it's a new bit & doesn't look dirty!
This advice is free from a tight git who learnt the hard way.

Saved £2 of clay that looked clean but then spent £13 on a cutting pad to get the scratch out!


----------



## connersz (May 3, 2010)

Bishop said:


> With the sonus green can I use some of the zymol lehm lube I have or not?


Just accidentally clicked thanks on your post, so thats your first thanks lol!

J.

Bilt Hamber for me btw.


----------



## connersz (May 3, 2010)

This is interesting http://www.bilthamber.com/claybar.pdf


----------



## bilt-hamber kid (Dec 4, 2007)

Looks like the majority of posters in this thread are very wise detailers


----------

